# One of THE best Wa state breeders



## maxfactor (Sep 6, 2008)

*One of THE best Wa state breeders*

Pastor Phil Skoog of VonWaldberg German Shepherds. Awesome web site and even more awesome dogs. We could not be more happy with our 4yr old Max. He is everything you could dream of in a G.S.dog. 
Anyone in the Northern California area who has a little girl from one of his litters -please let me know.







[size:17pt]


----------



## autigersfanjc (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: One of THE best Wa state breeders*

I too have a dog from Phil He is a great and isa pleasure to deal with. I have a dog from Yasko/Lea's Dec. 2007 litter. Couldn't be happier!

Got a pic of Max?

Jason


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: One of THE best Wa state breeders*



> Originally Posted By: maxfactorAnyone in the Northern California area who has a little girl from one of his litters -please let me know.


Why?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: One of THE best Wa state breeders*

Breeding, most likely.. though I HOPE it's just for a companion!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: One of THE best Wa state breeders*

Read this thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=790091&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------

